
When Can Headphones and Earbuds Damage Your Hearing? - rahuldottech
https://www.howtogeek.com/409503/when-can-headphones-and-earbuds-damage-your-hearing/
======
djpilot
Any time it is at a pleasurable level, there is some amount of damage
occurring. This isn't news.

Sometimes being human is such a bummer! I'd rather be deaf and have had happy
ears when I was young than grow old and never "used" them, though. YMMV, a
lot.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Are you saying 85dB is "pleasurable"?

~~~
djpilot
Once I'm deaf enough, definitely.

